# BLASK PROBLEMS



## HoodBlacK (30. Januar 2007)

BITTE HELFT MIR  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 ICH HABE BLASK INSTALLIERT WEIS ABER NICHT WIE ICH MIR EINE SIGNATUR MACHE ODER WIE ICH SIE IN DIE FORUMS GEBEN KANN (was muss ich alles installieren, ich hab mall schnell ales von BLASK heruntergeladen.) MUSS ICH MICH EINMALL EINLOGGEN DAMIT DAS PROFIL(ODER SIGNATUR; WASSSIMER) ANGEZEIGT WIRD?
BITTE BITTE BITTE HELFT MIR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (31. Januar 2007)

HoodBlacK schrieb:


> BITTE HELFT MIR
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Kannst Du bitte das noch mal in leserlich schreiben ?
Bei der großschrifft bekommt man ja kopfschmerzen.

Und das wird nicht gern gesehen wenn man wie Du nur groß schreibt, weil das als BRULLEN angesehen wird.

Also möchte ich Dich bitte, sowas in Zukunft zu unterlassen.


Und Hilfe gibt es be so einem gebrulle eh nicht,
nicht von mir.


----------



## Darosh (31. Januar 2007)

schau ma in den thread HIER, da wurde zumindest mir geholfen ^^


----------



## HoodBlacK (31. Januar 2007)

tud mir leid,sry

ein bulle bin ich nicht und ich wolte ja nur eine antwort..... 
wird nicht mehr vorkommen wirklich sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (1. Februar 2007)

HoodBlacK schrieb:


> tud mir leid,sry
> 
> ein bulle bin ich nicht und ich wolte ja nur eine antwort.....
> wird nicht mehr vorkommen wirklich sorry
> ...


Kein Problem, nur versetzt Dich mal in unsere Lage,
wir lesen nicht nur einen Beitrag hier im Forum,
wir lesen massig also viel mehr als Ihr hier im Forum.

Und wenn da nur jeder 8te so einen Text hat,
dann ist das schon argh scheiße zu lesen.

Und schreibst bitte noch mal so,
das man es auch normal lesen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HoodBlacK (1. Februar 2007)

gut,

ich habe blasc installiert, und auch über blasc in WoW eingelogged. Wo finde ich das profil von meinem character?
bitte helft mir


ich habe auch gestern mit nem Jäger angefangen, und bin auf lvl 10. Weis wer wo ich die "Groser Klippeneber" finde?


----------



## Roran (2. Februar 2007)

HoodBlacK schrieb:


> gut,
> 
> ich habe blasc installiert, und auch über blasc in WoW eingelogged. Wo finde ich das profil von meinem character?
> bitte helft mir
> ich habe auch gestern mit nem Jäger angefangen, und bin auf lvl 10. Weis wer wo ich die "Groser Klippeneber" finde?


Easy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie erstelle Ich eine Visitenkarte <--- da steht beschrieben wie man den Char findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

